# CLion port and SlickEdit port



## dengxf (Mar 17, 2017)

hi guys,
    Has someone tried make CLion or SlickEdit as a port? I found idea intellij has been already in ports.

PS: I can run slickedit well on 11-stable without any modifications, but failed on CLion, which got a java crash.

Thanks.


----------



## uzsolt (Mar 17, 2017)

What are their licenses? As I see both are not free and can download only trial versions.


----------

